# My angel truly is retarded.



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So I'm watching my angels spawn just now. The male truly is a moron...
You can see the sperm coming out. Now- a smart fish would reason that you want to make contact between your breeding tube and the egg- or at least be near the eggs.

The female lays a line of eggs- then the male goes to a completely bare portion of leaf, sits there, releases some sperm into the water about 3mm above the leaf- and appears to think he's doing the right thing... this has been going on for about ten minutes now....


Maybe I should put him in a small tank and show him some kinky stuff like two cichlids and a guppy or an oscar and a tilapia or something...


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

From what I've been told that is fairly common. Especially if they are young fish.


----------



## alc (Jun 19, 2006)

Two possibilities: 

1) Maybe he's tired and just wants to get some sleep.

2) Maybe he wants to focus on his career


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

alc said:


> Two possibilities:
> 
> 1) Maybe he's tired and just wants to get some sleep.
> 
> 2) Maybe he wants to focus on his career


I wasn't aware he had a dayjob...


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I think he is just not ready for the responsibility of fatherhood. Most males do an ok job the first few times. Some do miss a few spots, but they are close. Hope he gets his act together for you soon.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

rofl... alc thats too funny.

Sperm wouldnt know how to swim out and find the eggs right? lol.. I honestly have no clue.. :B


----------

